# Flexie-T Review



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

Ok, finally I was able to test the Flexie-T. The golf course was The Sanctuary Golf Club in North Canton, Ohio. The course is an 18 hole Par 71.Tee time was around 10:00am and game finished about 3:00pm. Temperature was mid-high 80's and winds were from the east.

Now, the product:

I tested this tee using 2 types of driver, a Penn 450cc and a Mega 310cc 1-Wood. The durability of the product is great! I played the whole 18 holes with just 1 tee! I gave the other one to my boss and he didn't use it! He's supposed to be an every weekend player, oh well... Anyways, I did not find a scratch at all on my clubs from using the tee. In matter of distance, I did NOT made any improvement on distance compared to a wooden tee, maybe because of 2 reasons:

1. I haven't taken any instruction from anybody to make a good swing.
2. My swing usually tends to go to the right, but today wind was kinda heavy in some moments.

What I DID notice was an improvement in the course of the ball. I made straighter shots and more precise shots, to the point that I made an Eagle on a Par 3! My mouth went straight to the floor like this 

So, as a conclusion, I would recommend this product to anybody, from begginers to experienced to Pros! I would just maybe recommend a slightly shorter tee for lower hitting swings. out of 5 stars, I would give this product a 4.75!!! Great product, great construction, and extremely good quality!!

I hope this helps for those of you interested in this wonderful product

PRGolfer


----------



## jceruti (Aug 19, 2006)

PRGolfer said:


> ...to the point that I made an Eagle on a Par 3! My mouth went straight to the floor like this




I usually call those a hole in one.......


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

jceruti said:


> I usually call those a hole in one.......


Ooops!:laugh: Thanks for the correction jceruti, I've shold said Birdie? New to golf, you know... 

PRGolfer


----------

